# too thick honey



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

Not sure about your honey but as you've tried keep it warm it will helps.

The roller only makes a small hole in the capping, if the honey was ever too thick I would think a roller would make it harder to extract, decap it with an knife.

If your using a tangential extractor spin a little on each side at slow speed, flip it many times, this will reduce blow outs.


----------

